# TV Shows, got a guilty pleasure?



## micmclo (13 Sep 2010)

Do you love a TV show but your so called mates friends would shower you with abuse if they knew?
Not you'd care but all the same, you keep it to yourself.

Me, I've been known to watch Dr. Quinn Medicine Women
It's so sad and touching at times, sob sob.
Had a major crush on Jane Seymour when I was young, still do!

We're all friends here, own up folks


----------



## Odea (13 Sep 2010)

Survivor. Starting again tomorrow at 9.05 on TG4 also coach trip every day 5.30 on Channel 4.


----------



## truthseeker (13 Sep 2010)

I mainly tend to watch sci fi box sets, but if Im just randomly flicking through the channles I love coming across How Its Made


----------



## Caveat (13 Sep 2010)

X Factor 

(and this from a "serious" singer/musician of 25 years)


----------



## Shawady (13 Sep 2010)

Strictly come dancing.
I've been hooked ever since the show when John Sergant pulled one of the dancers accross the floor.


----------



## Purple (13 Sep 2010)

Glee


----------



## Firefly (13 Sep 2010)

Caveat said:


> X Factor
> 
> +1
> 
> Watched it with Mrs F on Sat night and was upset with myself for liking it! The guy that Louis told to come back again later and try again was superb


----------



## ney001 (13 Sep 2010)

Coach trip - I don't care I love it! 
Real Housewives of Orange County - nothing to say in my defense!


----------



## PaddyW (13 Sep 2010)

Antiques Roadshow, Flog it, Room to Improve, Extreme Makeover Home Edition, I could go on and on!


----------



## TarfHead (13 Sep 2010)

truthseeker said:


> I love coming across How Its Made


 
Does that count as a '_guilty pleasure_' ? Where does the guilt arise ?

If so, that's a +1 from me 

And another +1 for Glee, though I can disguise my interest in it by just being in the same room when the wife and kids are watching it  !


----------



## fizzelina (13 Sep 2010)

Home and Away.
I like Glee and X-Factor but don't consider them a guilty pleasure. H & A is not always one I own up to. I don't go as far as record it on sky+ but if it is one and I'm in front of the tv I would enjoy it.


----------



## truthseeker (13 Sep 2010)

TarfHead said:


> Does that count as a '_guilty pleasure_' ? Where does the guilt arise ?
> 
> If so, that's a +1 from me


 
I just figured it was a guilty pleasure because its a geeky program.

In saying that I dont feel guilty about Mythbusters!


----------



## ney001 (13 Sep 2010)

Okay, I didn't know that 'how it's made' would count! love that programme jeeze how else would I know how an axe is made! 

If that programme counts then I really have more to add to my list!


----------



## Latrade (13 Sep 2010)

ney001 said:


> Okay, I didn't know that 'how it's made' would count!


 
Me neither, how else are you supposed to suffer a hangover without a marathon of that show on a Sunday?


----------



## truthseeker (13 Sep 2010)

Latrade said:


> Me neither, how else are you supposed to suffer a hangover without a marathon of that show on a Sunday?


 
So what counts as a guilty pleasure then? The OP said 


> Do you love a TV show but your so called mates friends would shower you with abuse if they knew?


 
My mates would shower me with abuse about How Its Made!


----------



## Vanilla (13 Sep 2010)

I don't even know what Glee is.

Mine is Fair City and if you were to look at the Sky + planner, I'd have to admit that I do record Oprah. I don't always watch it though, only sometimes.

I also love Mistresses but sadly the season is over.


----------



## TarfHead (13 Sep 2010)

Latrade said:


> ..how else are you supposed to suffer a hangover without a marathon of that show on a Sunday?


 
By watching a Sunday marathon of _Come Dine With Me_  ?



Vanilla said:


> I don't even know what Glee is.


 
Seriously ? Do you live in a cave  ?


----------



## Vanilla (13 Sep 2010)

TarfHead said:


> Seriously ? Do you live in a cave  ?



LOL. No but am I missing much?


----------



## Vanilla (13 Sep 2010)

Ah I just googled it. It's a musical- he who must be obeyed doesn't allow (  ) me to watch musicals.


----------



## Bill Struth (13 Sep 2010)

Used to watch The Hills.

Can't believe it's finished now.


----------



## Sunny (13 Sep 2010)

America/Britains next top model....Of course I moan like hell when my girlfriend makes me watch it so she feels bad and lets me watch sport when it is on but I don't actually mind it!


----------



## Caveat (13 Sep 2010)

Sunny, it's supposed to be about guilty pleasures not extreme sadomasochism!


----------



## Sunny (13 Sep 2010)

Caveat said:


> Sunny, it's supposed to be about guilty pleasures not extreme sadomasochism!


 
I know.


----------



## pixiebean22 (13 Sep 2010)

The Hills (the better half would bash me over that!), Gossip Girl (another bashable offense), that's about it though, marathons of dexter, criminal minds, true blood, mad men, breaking bad etc etc etc are taking up all the hungover sundays now (was without internet for quite a while!)


----------



## TarfHead (13 Sep 2010)

pixiebean22 said:


> .. marathons of dexter, .. mad men, breaking bad


 
Nothing there to be guilty about  !



pixiebean22 said:


> The Hills (the better half would bash me over that!), Gossip Girl (another bashable offense), that's about it though,


 
OK so


----------



## fizzelina (13 Sep 2010)

I really miss The Hills and I was so gutted at the suggestion that it was fake.......I like to believe they were being ironic.....


----------



## Caveat (13 Sep 2010)

Why have I never even _heard_ of The Hills? 

Was it popular or was it cult-trash?


----------



## pixiebean22 (13 Sep 2010)

Very popular but cult trash Caveat. There was always the question about whether it was scripted or not, it was labelled as reality tv but because the show was filmed on the streets with plenty of public around it soon emerged that they would shoot retakes etc etc and this then lead to people believing it was scripted (I personally believe that it was based on real people but the storylines were fabricated, I mean a bunch of 20 year olds partying wouldn't really be that interesting without the "drama"). Candyfloss for the brain, perfect for hungover sundays


----------



## burger1979 (13 Sep 2010)

The biggest loser USA version. The wife watches it, i say i dont mind but its interesting to see some of these people. First off how they let themselves go in a really big way (yanks dont do things by half anyways), they show pics from their lives before the were over weight. 
Then to see them go through the training and the sweat, and my god the amount of tears they go through as well, enough to fill a bath on any one given night. Also to look at the trainers training them, they must look at the participents and think i am going to ahve fun with you, they are also very very annoying, with their perfect bodies, bright white teeth smile etc. etc. It its kinda funny to see them all go through this for 'entertainment' but when you do see them on the scales and some amount of the weight that they have lost over the weeks is incredible, one lad lost over 100 pounds in 7 weeks!!!!


----------



## pinkyBear (13 Sep 2010)

Wife Swap, the UK version and Four Weddings...


----------



## liaconn (13 Sep 2010)

Waterloo Road


----------



## ney001 (13 Sep 2010)

pinkyBear said:


> Wife Swap, the UK version and Four Weddings...



+1
also will add bridezillas to that one!

Jeeze it would be quicker asking me to name programmes I'm not ashamed of!


----------



## gipimann (13 Sep 2010)

I used to watch Hollyoaks.....


----------



## Purple (13 Sep 2010)

gipimann said:


> I used to watch Hollyoaks.....



So did I but only when there was a lesbian story line.


----------



## micmclo (13 Sep 2010)

Hope you're all feeling ashamed of yourselves



ney001 said:


> Real Housewives of Orange County - nothing to say in my defense!



We have a winner!


----------



## pixiebean22 (13 Sep 2010)

Oh, dating in the dark   thoroughly ashamed of myself now (better half doesn't even know about that one!)


----------



## truthseeker (13 Sep 2010)

Nearly forgot my favourite - but only if off work sick - The Jeremy Kyle Show - never fails to fascinate me.


----------



## ney001 (13 Sep 2010)

micmclo said:


> Hope you're all feeling ashamed of yourselves
> 
> 
> 
> We have a winner!



Hanging my head as we speak!  Jeeze glad I didn't mention Real Houswives of New Jersey then!


----------



## ney001 (13 Sep 2010)

truthseeker said:


> Nearly forgot my favourite - but only if off work sick - The Jeremy Kyle Show - never fails to fascinate me.



Awwwww come on..... much worse than mine!


----------



## di74 (13 Sep 2010)

X Factor - although I admit to watching it
16 and Pregnant 
When I was in my late teens the best hangover cure was toast & Little House on the Praire


----------



## becky (13 Sep 2010)

liaconn said:


> Waterloo Road


 
I like this too and don't think it's anything to be ashamed of, ditto Gossip Girl as the clothes are stunning as they are with Mad Men.

I try and limit it to one a week. Just gone was Big Brother and Big Brothers little brother so as to oggle george lamb.

Pineapple studios was the one before that. 

Come Dine With Me.

For people who are missing the hills the city is even better.

Glee and x factor never did it for me but I did love Over the rainbow.


----------



## pixiebean22 (13 Sep 2010)

Becky, that olivia one in the city annoys me beyond belief, anytime she comes on screen i can feel myself bubbling with annoyance!

Yes, i agree clothes in gossip girl and mad men (christina hendricks wow!) are stunning.


----------



## becky (13 Sep 2010)

Pixiebean22 - we're polar opposites so as I actually have a girlcrush on Olivia - love her fashion style and she's such a bitch. Makes for great TV.


----------



## pixiebean22 (13 Sep 2010)

Grrr no she boils my blood, she's just so rude!  I love the clothes that blair wears in gossip girl, that's my kind of style


----------



## Caveat (13 Sep 2010)

di74 said:


> When I was in my late teens the best hangover cure was toast & Little House on the Praire



Awwwwww!

A virtual televisual "blankie"


----------



## becky (13 Sep 2010)

When I was young I thought Laura ran down the hill for real every week and use to wonder when she got a chance to change her clothes. Was always impressed she never fell.


----------



## Ceist Beag (14 Sep 2010)

Nationwide - might not be that guilty but I know me mates would slag me!


----------



## Complainer (14 Sep 2010)

pinkyBear said:


> and Four Weddings...


My own personal shame...


----------



## Sunny (14 Sep 2010)

Four weddings is bad!


----------



## pinkyBear (14 Sep 2010)

> Four weddings is bad


 No Sunny, its not bad, its plain wrong and evil, and thats why I love it!!!


----------



## fobs (14 Sep 2010)

Dating in the Dark, Miami Ink, Cake Boss, Oprah....Only watch these when my other half is not there!


----------



## michaelm (14 Sep 2010)

Odea said:


> Survivor. Starting again tomorrow at 9.05 on TG4


The one show I watch without fail.  Samoa was a good season.  Season 21 episode 1 airs tomorrow in the US so will be downloadable on Thursday.


----------



## dmos87 (14 Sep 2010)

burger1979 said:


> The biggest loser USA version. The wife watches it, i say i dont mind but its interesting to see some of these people. First off how they let themselves go in a really big way (yanks dont do things by half anyways), they show pics from their lives before the were over weight.
> Then to see them go through the training and the sweat, and my god the amount of tears they go through as well, enough to fill a bath on any one given night. Also to look at the trainers training them, they must look at the participents and think i am going to ahve fun with you, they are also very very annoying, with their perfect bodies, bright white teeth smile etc. etc. It its kinda funny to see them all go through this for 'entertainment' but when you do see them on the scales and some amount of the weight that they have lost over the weeks is incredible, one lad lost over 100 pounds in 7 weeks!!!!


 
That was Rudy - this is him before... [broken link removed]

And him now...

[broken link removed]


I live for Monday nights to watch this!!! just got the OH to watch last night and now he's hooked as well.


----------



## Purple (14 Sep 2010)

dmos87 said:


> That was Rudy - this is him before... [broken link removed]
> 
> And him now...
> 
> ...



I bet there's about 70lbs of skin in a bucket somewhere that used to be part of him...


----------



## fizzelina (15 Sep 2010)

OMG how did he do that?? I have to watch this show, I love that sort of rubbish tv. I'm also a big fan of Fat Families and the little camp guy running around trying to get them interested in threadmills! And they are often 30 stone and then maybe lose 2 stone and it's all "Wow congrats" when really they are still way too big?!! At least with the Biggest Loser they don't stop til it's all gone. Fair play to Rudy!!!


----------



## VOR (20 Sep 2010)

After tonight's show my guilty pleasure is the Apprentice. It was truly awful. I'll still watch it next week though.


----------



## Firefly (21 Sep 2010)

VOR said:


> After tonight's show my guilty pleasure is the Apprentice. It was truly awful. I'll still watch it next week though.


 
+1. Worst thing was I watched The Apprentice You're Fired and the extended-extended coverage in the house on 3e (Actually this was better than the show itself...in true Irish Jeckle and Hyde fashion, all of these wannabe suave business people were horsing back the vino).


----------



## burger1979 (21 Sep 2010)

dmos87 said:


> That was Rudy - this is him before... [broken link removed]
> 
> And him now...
> 
> ...


 
Holy crap, that is some difference!!!!! Was watching the weigh in last night again. (well the oh was i was, how do you say, just happened to be in the room).

now i think he will win it over all, he is good at playing the game.


----------



## IsleOfMan (21 Sep 2010)

Escape to the Country.  The English countryside is so lovely.


----------



## csirl (21 Sep 2010)

Masterchef.

The episode of Celebrity Masterchef, a couple of years ago, where a well known actor working in a hotel kitchen told a Michelin Star chef to "shove it ** **** ****" was priceless.


----------



## JJ1982 (21 Sep 2010)

Mine is Oprah. I have it on series link on 3 channels and Ill be distraight after the final ones this year. I would love a back catalogue DVD set of them.


----------



## DB74 (21 Sep 2010)

^ nobody is gonna beat that surely

3 channels. Good God you need help!


----------



## JJ1982 (21 Sep 2010)

DB74 said:


> ^ nobody is gonna beat that surely
> 
> 3 channels. Good God you need help!



I know, and ive been really lucky that it doesnt overlap!!


----------



## ice (21 Sep 2010)

Jersey Shore


----------



## pixiebean22 (21 Sep 2010)

ice wins!  hands down!


----------



## becky (21 Sep 2010)

JJ1982 said:


> Mine is Oprah. I have it on series link on 3 channels and Ill be distraight after the final ones this year. I would love a back catalogue DVD set of them.


 
I agree it can't be beaten and I like a bit of crap tv.  I have to change the channel after 10 seconds.


----------



## ice (21 Sep 2010)

pixiebean22 said:


> ice wins! hands down!


 
I know ..... its really really bad TV ...I switch the channel if anyone comes into the room so I am not caught watching it.....I could only confess online


----------



## Sue Ellen (21 Sep 2010)

Homes under Hammer - the puns are dreadful.

Used to love the Simpsons.

Never had the time to watch Desperate Housewives but it looked good.

Still miss Police Squad and The Adams Family.


----------



## pixiebean22 (21 Sep 2010)

ice said:


> I know ..... its really really bad TV ...I switch the channel if anyone comes into the room so I am not caught watching it.....I could only confess online


 
I've only ever seen ads for this and probably caught snippets here and there but I'd probably be turning it off if some came into the room too


----------



## Complainer (21 Sep 2010)

See http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=143967


----------



## dmos87 (22 Sep 2010)

burger1979 said:


> now i think he will win it over all, he is good at playing the game.


 
I'll ruin it a bit on you and tell you he DOESNT!!! I googled it last week cos I was DYING to know... I won't tell you who does though 


LOVE the Jersey Shore!! OH kills me for watching it but its the ultimate chav TV - I watch it for an hour and then I can't stop Fist-pumping with the theme tune in my head "Get crazy, get wild...".


----------



## Caveat (22 Sep 2010)

Sue Ellen said:


> the Simpsons.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVDJvrBFDDc



That doesn't count!

Should be required viewing for everyone - even the bad ones are good.

In fact, it would be a guilty type thing to have to admit that you _don't_ watch The Simpsons!

Surely a contender for best TV show ever ?


----------



## PyritePete (22 Sep 2010)

dont tell the bride. great viewing last night when the plonker booked a Vegas wedding when his better half wanted a grand affair in the UK !


----------



## Sue Ellen (23 Sep 2010)

Caveat said:


> Surely a contender for best TV show ever ?



Except for the recent episodes.  But definitely think Homer is a contender for man of the century - so like JR


----------



## TarfHead (23 Sep 2010)

Caveat said:


> In fact, it would be a guilty type thing to have to admit that you _don't_ watch The Simpsons!


 
That'd be me then - and no hint of shame or embarrassment.

Just doesn't do it for me . It is funny, just not funny enough. FWIW, Family Guy gets more belly laughs out of me than The Simpsons.

As for the claim to be the best TV show ever ? Not if it were counting on votes from my household (OH can't bear to have it on & kids get to see it only occasionally).


----------



## truthseeker (23 Sep 2010)

TarfHead said:


> That'd be me then - and no hint of shame or embarrassment.
> 
> Just doesn't do it for me


 
+1
I never liked it. Dont like Family Guy either. Always thought they were 'boys' shows.


----------



## pixiebean22 (23 Sep 2010)

I love Family Guy and American Dad.

Stewie, oh god, Stewie is hilarious, I don't want kids, I want a Stewie


----------



## ice (23 Sep 2010)

dmos87 said:


> I'll ruin it a bit on you and tell you he DOESNT!!! I googled it last week cos I was DYING to know... I won't tell you who does though
> 
> 
> LOVE the Jersey Shore!! OH kills me for watching it but its the ultimate chav TV - I watch it for an hour and then I can't stop Fist-pumping with the theme tune in my head "Get crazy, get wild...".


 
Glad I am not the only one ..... 

'we've got a situation' .... love it


----------

